# Heap of Bicycles Coming up at Matthews Auction from Mark Smith Estate



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 26, 2022)

December 9th, 2022  Bicycles, motorcycles, and associated advertising:​Matthews Auctions, LLC​


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 26, 2022)

Some cool stuff there but all the estimates are $50-$50000. If you’re too lazy or lack the knowledge to provide realistic estimates why even put one in the listing?


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 26, 2022)

Mark Smith Motorcycle & Memorabilia 2022-12-09 Auction - 241 Price Results - Matthews Auctions, LLC in Wi
					

See 241 prices and auction results for Mark Smith Motorcycle & Memorabilia on Dec 09, 2022 by Matthews Auctions, LLC in Wi




					www.liveauctioneers.com


----------



## Rusthound (Nov 26, 2022)

all the estimates are $50-$50000. If you’re too lazy or lack the knowledge to provide realistic estimates why even put one in the listing?

It's the auto default in the program. Some nice stuff interesting mix..


----------



## danfitz1 (Nov 26, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Some cool stuff there but all the estimates are $50-$50000. If you’re too lazy or lack the knowledge to provide realistic estimates why even put one in the listing?



If a bidder is relying on auction estimates, no matter how much effort the auction house puts into determining them, they have no business bidding. I'd hazard a guess that the low and high estimate fields are required to be populated in order to use LiveAuctioneers as a host site for the auction.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2022)

This Merkel has 10 bids and is at $10,000







Pope "Columbia" bid at $600; looking for $700, who's in at $700???





Bid at $300 Hartford...





Lot#2038 bid at $150   Victorian Hi Wheel







Lot #2041 Start the bidding at $50 for this Pierce





Lots of stuff with 20% buyers premium
Bid early, bid often.


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 26, 2022)

https://www.mecum.com/lots/ES0922-516613/antique-bicycle/                                      stuff might go cheap,here's a bike that went cheap at the fountain city pedal car museum auction in Wisc.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 26, 2022)

Is this an online auction only or can you bid/attend in person ?? Hopefully we can attend in person !!


----------



## MBlue6 (Nov 26, 2022)

This is close to me I may have go give it a look.


----------



## nick tures (Nov 26, 2022)

some good stuff there ! @Cooper S.  check it out


----------



## Cooper S. (Nov 27, 2022)

nick tures said:


> some good stuff there ! @Cooper S.  check it out



Some cool stuff, I won’t be stateside until after the auction tho, and I’ll be broke for even longer lol


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 27, 2022)

@Nashman 











Lots of great stuff!


----------



## biker (Dec 5, 2022)

Price is getting there on the Merkel.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Dec 6, 2022)

It's a bummer that merkel has been damaged. It must have had quite an impact to bend the forks, down tube, and top tube.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 6, 2022)

Blunderbuss said:


> It's a bummer that merkel has been damaged. It must have had quite an impact to bend the forks, down tube, and top tube.




Agreed.


----------



## biker (Dec 7, 2022)

This should cover it. Can't wait.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Dec 7, 2022)

I called on the merkel, I’m told there’s even a crack in the top tube from the front end impact. Also there are some reproduction parts on it.


----------



## biker (Dec 7, 2022)

Hey Robbie. Got your winter project for you.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Dec 8, 2022)

biker said:


> Price is getting there on the Merkel.
> 
> View attachment 1746162



I think it's got quite a ways to go past 25k, despite the issues.  A twin belt drive?!!  Hello!


----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Daniel Dahlquist (Dec 9, 2022)

Can anyone tell me how to see the Dec. 9 Matthews bicycle auction results? Thanks


----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 9, 2022)

Daniel Dahlquist said:


> Can anyone tell me how to see the Dec. 9 Matthews bicycle auction results? Thanks



You can see results on *live*auctioneers if you have an account. If don't have one, it is easy to do.









						Mark Smith Motorcycle & Memorabilia 2022-12-09 Auction - 241 Price Results - Matthews Auctions, LLC in Wi
					

See 241 prices and auction results for Mark Smith Motorcycle & Memorabilia on Dec 09, 2022 by Matthews Auctions, LLC in Wi




					www.liveauctioneers.com


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 9, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> View attachment 1748031



Funny thing is that I had a early bid on this bad boy , I never imagined !!! $175k
Guess 4 cylinder race motor is the ticket

mike wolfe is letting go of 30 sweet rides on
auction coming up including several early , Indian , Harley and excelsior teens motorcycles , I’m sure prices will be singing.


----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 9, 2022)

cr250mark said:


> Funny thing is that I had a early bid on this bad boy , I never imagined !!! $175k
> Guess 4 cylinder race motor is the ticket
> 
> mike wolf is letting go of 30 sweet rides on
> auction coming up including several early , Indian , Harley and excelsior teens motorcycles , I’m sure prices will be singing.











						Mike Wolfe’s As Found Collection at Las Vegas 2023
					

Mike Wolfe’s As Found Collection presented by Mecum Auctions at South Point Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas, NV 2023




					www.mecum.com


----------



## Daniel Dahlquist (Dec 9, 2022)

Now that the bicycle results are posted, I would be interested to know what the CABE members think of the final bid on the teens-era tall frame Mead Crusader?


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Dec 10, 2022)

Daniel Dahlquist said:


> Now that the bicycle results are posted, I would be interested to know what the CABE members think of the final bid on the teens-era tall frame Mead Crusader?



One of the earliest Mead tall rangers I have seen... maybe 1917??  Well, I was 2nd highest bidder.  My next bid would have been 3,000, plus 20%, plus sales tax, plus shipping.   All told,  I would have had over 4,000 in it. That's too much for me.  The winning bidder did well at $2750 if they were there in person!!  It's a sweet bike that was too far away.   Congrats to the new caretaker.. it is sweet.


----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 10, 2022)

oldmtrcyc said:


> One of the earliest Mead tall rangers I have seen... maybe 1917??  Well, I was 2nd highest bidder.  My next bid would have been 3,000, plus 20%, plus sales tax, plus shipping.   All told,  I would have had over 4,000 in it. That's too much for me.  The winning bidder did well at $2750 if they were there in person!!  It's a sweet bike that was too far away.   Congrats to the new caretaker.. it is sweet.


----------



## biker (Dec 10, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> View attachment 1748504


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Dec 10, 2022)

What year is that brochure?  @Blue Streak. It is excellent.   Hopefully the buyer will share some photos of the bike.  The auction pictures were pretty low quality with the lighting.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 10, 2022)

That's a 1915 brochure I'm still lookingfor a Ranger like it sportingthe HD type fork.,   the bike at auction is a Crusader not Ranger slightly different in paint scheme


----------



## Daniel Dahlquist (Dec 10, 2022)

The Crusader was second tier, but still a nice original bike.


----------



## Daniel Dahlquist (Dec 10, 2022)

My mistake. I thought only the Crusader lacked the white panel on the tank. (I assumed due to the all brown tank this bike was not a Ranger).


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2022)

biker said:


> This should cover it. Can't wait.
> 
> View attachment 1747003



So what did this buy?


----------



## biker (Dec 11, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> So what did this buy?



It bought you not being a moderator on here.🤑


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2022)

biker said:


> It bought you not being a moderator on here.🤑



Thanks Richard!


----------

